# Alien Bio Containment Chamber Tutorial



## TheWeirdKid (Jan 8, 2020)

I finally finished and uploaded the tutorial for the Bio Containment chamber. I hope you watch and it helps you..? 
Please watch until the end as there is an added bonus at the end! 
Thank you


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Love it! So much clever thought involved. Well done!


----------



## TheWeirdKid (Jan 8, 2020)

Thank you I hope its helpful.


----------

